# another noob...



## TenTigers (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey. Rik Kellerman, instructor Hung-Ga 
TenTigers Kung-Fu Academies
Long Island,S.Carolina,Ithaca, NY


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome.:ultracool 
Sean


----------



## BlackDragon (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome ten tigers!!! I just joined today too Look foward to hearing more from you about hung gar


----------



## Kacey (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## pstarr (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome, Ten Tigers! (Cool Handle, btw)

Looking forward to hearing more about your art


----------



## MJS (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, ten tigers!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

Where in SC is your school?


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings.

AC Wiley
Stone Dragone Martial Arts
Goju/Shotokan, Americanized


----------



## exile (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings, TT---welcome to the group!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

